# eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fault**



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,

B4 reading this post, please read the link below:
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5694.html

Last night, I was righting my newest book, The Gladiator Rat when I heard my mom crying from the office room. We had put Eskimo there the night before to separate her from being tortured by the bigger rat, Popeye. I ran into the office and I heard Eskimo gasping for air because she was having trouble breathing. She was covered up so I tried to pull off the blanket but my dad forced me away and said, â€œCatherine, I donâ€™t want you to see a dead rat.â€ â€œI have seen a dead rat before when my mom accidentally killed my old rat Boogie, two years before when she stepped on it,â€ I said. â€œSo sheâ€™s dead!?â€ I asked crying. â€œWe donâ€™t know for sure but she was breathing real hard. Weâ€™ll come back and check on her in 30 minutes.â€ I sighed while crying. â€œI canâ€™t look at her,â€ my mom sad as my dad and I walked out of the room and into the kitchen. Four minutes later I heard screaming coming from the office room again. The screaming was coming from my momâ€™s vocal chords, â€œSHEâ€™S GONE!!â€ So I screamed and my dad silently cried. I finally got a hold of the blanket and ripped it off. There was Eskimoâ€¦ 

Eskimo died from Heart Problems and a Respiratory Infection. My dad drove to San Francisco yesterday to Roseâ€™s house to pick up antibiotics, a girl who is a volunteer at Rattie Ratz. It didnâ€™t work and she died three hours after we gave it to her. I would've posted a pic of her but it is too late. I didn't get a photo of her in time. My family had only known her for seven days, since December 22, 2007. My loving rat Eskimo, you will always be in my heart... 

December 29, 2007 -Eskimo


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

eskimo was also the fluffiest rattie on the planet. she loved it when i stroked her and she would lick mmy face with her rubbery tounge. when we found she was sick and when she got sick, we did everything we did to make her feel better that also included seperating her from lola because she was being very aggresive to eskimo. we didn't know you would go so fast eskimo, you will always live in my heart forever.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

I am really sorry for your loss rattus. Are you sure that Rose volunteers for Rattie Ratz though? I volunteer for rattie ratz and last I knew there were no volunteers named Rose. I sure hope someone isn't misrepresenting this organization. What antibiotics did she give you?


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

she gave us an antibiotic called clavamox. it came in a bottle and a sqeeze dropper, it kinda looks like an eye dropper. so we stuck it in her mouth and she sipped it down perfectly. idk but it says for use of dogs and cats only. and yes i am pretty sure she volunteers at rattie ratz though i am not particulary positive. she was a very nice lady though, but i know that doesn't mean she wasn't up to something, that's what you were saying am i correct? i really dont think it was the antibiotics that killed her, but i am still a little suspisious. thanks for your sypathy.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

All I meant by it is that Rattie Ratz doesn't have a volunteer named Rose, and Rattie Ratz volunteers are not allowed to give out medication seeing as we are not vets. I checked this information with the founder of Rattie Ratz and I would be very careful dealing with this woman now. It is against Rattie Ratz policies (double checked in my volunteer handbook) to do these things and anyone giving you medicine that is not for rats and telling you it is fine seems fishy to me. I only ever suggest medications to people but tell them to check with their vets first!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

maybe it was the medication that killed her partly, but she was sick before so it wasn't just the medication or the antibiotics. i will be more cautious and careful next time. and i do think you are right because if she is not a volunteer at rattie ratz then... btw she also has a cat so i am also suspious about that too. she said on the phone she had sixteen rats. something smells fishy and i can tell. try looking up the name roseanne just to make sure in your rattie ratz volunteer handbook because i know that sometimes, the name rose is short for roseanne. if you cant find any name that sounds like a nickname or like the name for rose, please tell me this because now i am getting scared.

edit- if you can, email me at [email protected]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

Why are you scared?

Your girl died from an untreated URI it sounds like. Clavamox is fine for URI's


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

i am very scared because there is a lady pretending to be a rattie ratz volunteer and she is making up all these mysterious lies. she also says she has sixteen rats and when she invited me in her house, i asked to see her sixteen ratties but she wouldn't let me and started acting strange, then quickly pushnig me out the door with the antibiotics.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

I thought that your dad went to pick up the meds? There is no one with a "rose" type name in our rescue. I know this because I am the intake coordinator so I have constant contact with most of our volunteers and all of the Coordinators. I also know that there is no one in the Bay area with that (nick)Name because I talked to the founder of rattie ratz who is in the bay area.

The not letting you see her rats is not fishy at all. If you had an ill rat in your home there is NO WAY I would even think about letting you in my home with my 14 rats, 3 cats, 5 gold fish!!! (not unusual to have rats and cats at all).

What is odd to me is how you got ahold of this Rose person. I mean how do you know she was with rattie ratz? I am one of the main contact people in rattie ratz and I am also good friends with the other main contact people and no one told me that there was a person with an ill rat needing advice. I am usually kept int he loop on these matters because of the quarrantine procedures (i.e. if you went to a volunteers house with your sick rat then that volunteer would be in lock down for at least three weeks). I can not see a person giving meds at all from our rescue especially with not seeing your rat first. 

I doubt that the medication is what killed your rat unless you overdosed her. how much of the dropper did you give her?

Here is some information on clavamox http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/clavamox_amoxicillinclavulanate.php


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

thanks for the link and i read it some more. lets stop thinking about this situation. she told us how much to give eskimo and that she worked at rattie ratz when i found her craigslist. no worries, everything has calmed down and is fine. now. it was not the medication that killed her so dont worry. everthing is settled and thanks but no concerns or help is needed now. take a deep breath and lets move on.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

I am not trying to be *that person*, but the whole situation sounds extremely fishy. There might have been a person posing as a Rattie Ratz volunteer or some other situation. But, really. You should try to get in contact with the Rose person again and find out her affiliation with Rattie Ratz, if any. Also, if she was *not* a volunteer, I'm curious as to where she got the Clavamox, if it was Clavamox at all.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

miloandroxie,

are you also a member on fancyrats.co.uk? I have seen that avatar pic before and I wanted to know where you got it, just wondering. Link?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

Sorry about ur loss Rattus.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

Call me Catherine. Also, thanks for your sympathy. I still am of greif of my baby rat, Eskimo. May you live the rest of your everlasting eternal life in heaven happy and joyfull. Run free, Eskimo! :sad:.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: eskimo went over the rainbow bridge **and its all my fau*

thats so sad, I lost a young one last night. Eskimo is in a happy place now.


----------

